# Hello from Missouri!



## Jdoz2 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello all!

I'm probably one of the few people on here who isn't involved in haunting, but over the last week I've been interested in prop making and I thought it would be good to join the community. I stumbled upon the Brad Goodspeed youtube channel the other day and now Im hooked on making stuff!

Im a web designer and pinball enthusiast mostly, but I love being creative whenever I can. I hope its okay to share the two projects so far that have gotten me hooked on making stuff. Ive got a little work on the book still, but Im already trying to plan out my next prop! I followed Brad Goodspeed's skull making tutorial for the skull and I saw StiltbeastStudios make a Necronomicon, but I wanted to put my own spin on a spell book. I apologize if Im suppose to post photos somewhere else, but I thought it was appropriate to show my "starter" projects that got me interested in this.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157647617732796/

Thanks and Im excited to interact will all you kind folks.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

nice work, love the book


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!! Looks like you are off to a banging start!!! Where in Missouri??


----------



## Jdoz2 (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome! I live about three hours south of KC in Springfield.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, J


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome to HauntForum.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum! I, too, am a huge fan of Bradgoodspeed, and in fact I have an album dedicated to him. He is so easy to follow and very gifted in teaching. (he gives GREAT instructions) I'm impressed with your skull and your spellbook pictures, and I'm guessing you're still a newbie? WOW, well done you! You are already quite gifted. Thanks for sharing and welcome to the MADNESS that is Hauntforum!


----------



## Jdoz2 (Sep 16, 2014)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Welcome to the forum! I, too, am a huge fan of Bradgoodspeed, and in fact I have an album dedicated to him. He is so easy to follow and very gifted in teaching. (he gives GREAT instructions) I'm impressed with your skull and your spellbook pictures, and I'm guessing you're still a newbie? WOW, well done you! You are already quite gifted. Thanks for sharing and welcome to the MADNESS that is Hauntforum!


Thanks for the warm welcome. Yeah, I've never done anything like this stuff before but I had a ceramics class once in highschool lol. I don't think that counts 

I'm not really sure where all this will lead to other than a strange collection of stuff I've made, but at least it fun! Do most people on this forum run haunts or is it mostly haunts set up at your own homes? Either sounds really fun and rewarding!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. If you are hooked on prop making, we are the fix you'll need. A lot of great people on here to help you out. It sounds like the teachers you have picked out already are some of the best in the business. And I can't believe you're a newbie. Your work is fantastic. I do a front yard haunt that has grown over the years. My husband keeps trying to reel me in, but last year we had about 900 tots. Be careful what you're getting into. It's additive.


----------



## Jdoz2 (Sep 16, 2014)

scareme said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. If you are hooked on prop making, we are the fix you'll need. A lot of great people on here to help you out. It sounds like the teachers you have picked out already are some of the best in the business. And I can't believe you're a newbie. Your work is fantastic. I do a front yard haunt that has grown over the years. My husband keeps trying to reel me in, but last year we had about 900 tots. Be careful what you're getting into. It's additive.


Thank you very much for the kind words! Ill probably post more in the other threads once Im allowed to include attachments and such. Since Im not really prepared to do much for this halloween, Im getting excited for some post halloween sales! Does that mean I have the sickness already?


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes! Yes you are now addicted!!  You're in great company down there! Branson Haunted Hills, Hotel of Terror, The Haunted Forest.....All GREAT friends!!


----------



## Jdoz2 (Sep 16, 2014)

MapThePlanet said:


> Yes! Yes you are now addicted!!  You're in great company down there! Branson Haunted Hills, Hotel of Terror, The Haunted Forest.....All GREAT friends!!


Sadly, Ive actually never been to hotel of terror even though its less than a mile from my work!


----------



## Jdoz2 (Sep 16, 2014)

Long time no chat &#128578;

Even though I haven't been active on the forum I've still been making things and I'm looking for opportunities to make more!

I reached out to the local theatre for volunteer opportunities but they haven't gotten back with me so I thought I would check if there was any haunt/studio/whatever that would be looking for help just to get some more experience?

Here are a few links of stuff I've made just Incase someone was interested or would no anyone. Thanks! &#128578;

https://www.instagram.com/skillshotdesign

https://skillshotdesign.pb.design/


----------

